# [Freehand] Zwei Objekte miteinander verbinden



## Siln (17. November 2005)

Wie kann ich in Freehand 2 verschiedene Objekte miteinander verbinden? Ich finde keine Funktion die es mir erlaubt 2 Punkte von 2 verschiedenen Objekten zu verbinden.
Einfaches Beispiel:
Wie verbinde ich die jeweils 2 umkreisten Punkte so, dass am Ende nur jeweils 1 Punkt übrig bleibt? So das man am Ende dann ein Objekt, ein Viereck mit 4 Eckpunkten hat.

Wenn ich eine der beiden Linien auswähle und dann das Pen Werkzeug zur Hand nehme kann ich ja an dem jeweiligen Objekt weitere Linien dranhängen aber wie verbinde ich diese dann mit dem anderen Objekt?


----------



## Clausclaus (17. November 2005)

Das ist einfach, du mußt erst mit dem Pfeilwerkzeug einen offenen Ankerpunkt markieren, dann wählst du den Stift und klickst auf den anderen offenen Ankerpunkt, und schwups di wups hast du eine geschlossene Fläche. Wichtig ist dass nur ein Punkt markiert ist, und nicht die ganze Linie.

Gruß


----------



## Clausclaus (17. November 2005)

Achso, und die anderen Punkte mußt du dann halt löschen: einen Punkt markieren und auf entf drücken.


----------



## Siln (17. November 2005)

Clausclaus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dann wählst du den Stift und klickst auf den anderen offenen Ankerpunkt,
> Gruß



Genau das funktioniert ja eben nicht. Wenn ich das Objekt links oben zu einem Dreieck machen will gehts natürlich da die zu verbindenen Punkte sich an ein und dem selben Objekt befinden. Aber wenn ich wie in der Zeichnung markiert, die Punkte die umkreist sind miteinander verbinden will gehts nicht da es zwei verschiedene Objekte sind.

Habe aber eben grade glücklicherweise durch ausprobieren rausgefunden wie es geht:

Einfach einen Punkt markieren, dann den Stift auswählen und bei gedrückter ALT-Taste auf das Ende des anderen Objektes, bzw. des Endpunktes des anderen Objektes, ziehen bis
rechts unten neben dem Stiftsysmbol ein Viereck angezeigt wird. Lässt man dann los hat man die zwei Objekte miteinander verbunden. 


*update*
Wie ich leider grade feststellen mußte funktioniert das nur von Endpunkt zu Endpunkt von zwei Objekten. Will man einen Punkt innerhalb einer Linie mit einem anderen Punkt so verbinden funktioniert es nicht.
Was muß ich machen damit ich in dem Beispielbild die beiden Punkte fest miteinander verknüpfen kann bzw. diese beiden Punkte zu einem zu machen und damit beide Objekte miteinander verbinden?


----------



## Siln (5. Dezember 2005)




----------



## Clausclaus (5. Dezember 2005)

Du kannst halt nur Endpunkte miteinander verbinden..., wenn du beide Linien fest miteinander verbinden willst kannst du sie gruppieren, mehr fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein. Tja.., oder du postest mal dein Beispiel damit man sehen kann, ob es vielleicht doch noch andere Lösungen gibt.


----------



## _chefrocka (6. Dezember 2005)

Das Problem hab ich auch schon einmal gehabt.
Wenn es jetzt nur darum gehen soll, aus zwei Linien ein
Objekt zu erhalten, dann geh doch so vor:

verbinde jeweils die beiden Linien zu einem Dreieck [danach hast du dann zwei Dreiecke]
diese beiden Dreiecke führst du nun zusammen und verbindest sie mittels Pathfinder


----------

